# Weekend Boxing Round-Up 29/09/13



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Stevenson vs Cloud: Adonis Stevenson dominates, wins after seven easy rounds
http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/9/2...results-adonis-stevenson-dominates-wins-after​


> Most expected it to be competitive, or at least action-packed. It was neither. Adonis Stevenson easily outclassed Tavoris Cloud tonight at the Bell Centre in Montreal, repeatedly hurting the challenger and forcing his corner to stop the fight after seven rounds, making for a very successful first title defense for the WBC light heavyweight champ.
> 
> Stevenson (22-1, 19 KO) looked stronger and faster than Cloud (24-2, 19 KO) from the get-go, and that just never changed. A tentative Cloud failed to let his hands go all night, allowing the 36-year-old Stevenson to win not just through his sheer, freakish punching power, but also with boxing skill that looked simply beyond Cloud's level.
> 
> ...



Chavez Jr vs Vera results: Julio Cesar Chavez Jr escapes California with controversial win
http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/9/29/4782108/chavez-jr-vs-vera-results-julio-cesar-chavez-jr-escapes-california​


> Another weekend, another controversy. Par for the course for boxing fans and the sport itself, which will snicker and giggle into the shadows once again, confident that 90% of the diehard audience that tuned in will return for their next extravaganza, merely bitching and moaning, unable to actually right any of the sport's absurd wrongs.
> 
> Julio Cesar Chavez Jr won a controversial 10-round decision tonight over Bryan Vera on scores of 96-94, 97-93, and 98-92. BLH had it 97-93 for Vera. Most media members and knowledgable fans on Twitter had it 7-3 or 6-4 for Vera. A draw would not have been crazy. A 96-94 Chavez card isn't preposterous, perhaps. But seeing seven or eight rounds of this fight for Chavez "is what it is," as the boxing world loves to say.
> 
> ...


One impressive win/ShutOut, and another travesty that makes me despair for the sport of Boxing. JCC paid off Vera's corner to fight even though he couldn't make 168lbs, he looked slow, sloppy and generally a shell of the fighter leading up to the Martinez fight.


----------

